# What color tack looks good on a dapple grey?



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

I think that most colors look great on grays- particularly darker and bolder colors. Light colors may look a little washed out, but other than that any color would look swell on your mare 

Also, I love the name Dove for her!


----------



## olympustraining (May 5, 2011)

Dovelover said:


> So I'm getting this little dapple grey in the next month, and I was wondering like what should her color theme be? I ride western, so I'm talking halters, saddle pads, sport boots, etc. I'm deciding to name her Dove, and she the one in my profile pic.. I do not like pink.. Period.. And if you have a specific color, and find some sort of tack in that color, could you send me the link? Thanks!


You are in luck because nearly every color looks great on greys!


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

I like the dark colours for grey horses - blue, black, burgundy. I'm not as keen on browns (excluding saddles and bridles) and greens, though.


----------



## VaticanVice (Oct 28, 2012)

Grays look good in everything! Pick your very favorite color and it will probably work on her. If she's got a lot of dappling, I would stick with solid colors rather than patterns, but that's just me.

When I was 12-13 I started leasing a dapple gray mare. Someone asked me what her color was going to be, and I was dumbfounded--I was new to riding and had never thought of picking a color scheme for a horse's tack before. I thought to myself, "everything looks good on a gray... so I choose RAINBOW." HA! Monti is now a lesson horse for little girls, and still has her silly rainbow halter and lead rope, her silly rainbow nylon reins, and her silly rainbow sport boots... but I kept the silly rainbow swirly saddle pad. I put it on my BO's horse when he asks me to tack her up


----------



## joseeandjade11 (Oct 12, 2012)

Turquoise!


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Anything does look good grays, but I prefer teal and black.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I love red on greys, personally.
But, any color looks fantastic on them!


----------



## eleora9001 (Sep 26, 2013)

Thanks everyone! I just saw her again today, and I believe I'm going to put her in a teal thanks so much for everyone's help!


----------



## EponaLynn (Jul 16, 2013)

we need pictures !


----------



## Kato (Apr 20, 2011)

VaticanVice said:


> Grays look good in everything! Pick your very favorite color and it will probably work on her. If she's got a lot of dappling, I would stick with solid colors rather than patterns, but that's just me.
> 
> When I was 12-13 I started leasing a dapple gray mare. Someone asked me what her color was going to be, and I was dumbfounded--I was new to riding and had never thought of picking a color scheme for a horse's tack before. I thought to myself, "everything looks good on a gray... so I choose RAINBOW." HA! Monti is now a lesson horse for little girls, and still has her silly rainbow halter and lead rope, her silly rainbow nylon reins, and her silly rainbow sport boots... but I kept the silly rainbow swirly saddle pad. I put it on my BO's horse when he asks me to tack her up


My daughter couldn't decide either so she is rainbow & tye-dye. She also has tye-dye SMBs & Bell boots.

The dapple gray you are so lucky anything goes. I love bright & bold colors myself. One thing I did was picked up paint chips in colors I was considering for my horse and took them to the barn and put them against the horse. It makes it a lot easier to rule out any color that doesn't look good.


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Any solid brighter color looks good on grey. I have 2 greys I'm not one that goes out picking matching outfit for my horses,so they have worn a few different colors purple,royal blue,red,green even yellow think they all looked good:lol: look better in solid colors than patterns IMO


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Dovelover said:


> Thanks everyone! I just saw her again today, and I believe I'm going to put her in a teal thanks so much for everyone's help!


I see you've decided. And, here I was going to suggest that MY tack would be the right color for your horse. 

Enjoy!


----------



## eleora9001 (Sep 26, 2013)

EponaLynn said:


> we need pictures !


Don't worry I'll post some in a while


----------



## eleora9001 (Sep 26, 2013)

Kato said:


> My daughter couldn't decide either so she is rainbow & tye-dye. She also has tye-dye SMBs & Bell boots.
> 
> The dapple gray you are so lucky anything goes. I love bright & bold colors myself. One thing I did was picked up paint chips in colors I was considering for my horse and took them to the barn and put them against the horse. It makes it a lot easier to rule out any color that doesn't look good.


O my goodness! I thought I was the only one! For all my show shirts and everything I pretty much hoard paint chips to see if they'd match or not


----------



## tlkng1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Yep...agree with Teal and Black. Royal Blue also goes well. For any type of gray, bolder colors work best...pastels and even whites wash out.

Please ignore the bad pic...I was trying to hold and take a pic at the same time and the perspective is WAY off... This pad is Teal with black and gray piping.

The second shot shows a halter that is mostly royal blue.


----------



## Laventosahorses (Jul 23, 2013)

I have a dapple grey mare. She is one of the prettiest colored horses i have ever seen! For her i have a lighter leather saddle and a black own pad and black bell, front and back boots. She looks really good in this colour because it brings out her star bursts on her legs. Hope it helps!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

